# Spoiler bug



## alidsl (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone else notice that that spoiler becomes unclosable when you use the largest size?



Spoiler: Test



TEST


----------



## prowler (Oct 9, 2011)

I can open and close it just fine.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

You can close it...

Just click the top of the show/hide button.
Using Firefox, by the way.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't close it :/


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 9, 2011)

Can open it, can't close it.

Using Chrome.

edit:



> Just click the top of the show/hide button



Tried that, cursor still changes to text cursor, so can't do it.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't  using chrome too


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 9, 2011)

Hmm, I can't close it either. Maybe it's browser-related?

Using Chrome as well.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 9, 2011)

I can, but the cursor has to be on the very top of the button.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Oct 9, 2011)

If they restyle the spoilers how they were before, they will be fixed.  It is a CSS issue, there isn't enough padding inside the spoiler box.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 9, 2011)

I can close it, though I have to be a little more on the top of the button, else it just highlights the word TEST.


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2011)

I cannon close it

Using Chrome on Mac


----------



## chyyran (Oct 9, 2011)

Can't close it either. Using Chrome


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 9, 2011)

You have to move your cursor so the tail is on it. Then it works.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 9, 2011)

Evo.lve said:


> You have to move your cursor so the tail is on it. Then it works.


Nope, that doesn't work for me


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2011)

Evo.lve said:


> You have to move your cursor so the tail is on it. Then it works.


Worked for me. But it has to be very precise and doesn't always work.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 9, 2011)

Chrome= Doesn't work. Most likely because the font is viewed different than Firefox
Firefox= Works becasue firefox users are the DEAL!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, bug noted and reported. Thank you for bringing it to our attention!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2011)

For the record:

At the moment the focus stays on after clicking (on Firefox at least).
If you need to and can't click, you can just press the spacebar to toggle, as long as you don't click away first.


----------



## Costello (Oct 10, 2011)

i dont think most users are going to put up a huge title right after the spoiler.

however I must admit I dont like that spoiler frame much, I liked the old one a lot more


----------



## jceggbert5 (Oct 10, 2011)

Costello said:


> i dont think most users are going to put up a huge title right after the spoiler.
> 
> however I must admit I dont like that spoiler frame much, I liked the old one a lot more


If I had the images of the old one (or, more like, a screenshot of the old one), I might be able to make a revamp for you, if you want... (including CSS)


----------



## alidsl (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone else notice that that spoiler becomes unclosable when you use the largest size?



Spoiler: Test



TEST


----------



## alidsl (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah the old design was alot cooler


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 10, 2011)

I can only close it when I put the cursor RIGHT on the end of the close button. Firefox


----------



## Costello (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's fixed now (ctrl+F5 for a full refresh)


----------



## Santee (Oct 13, 2011)

It relatively fixed for me, I don't have to click the absolute top but I still have to click the top half, if I click anywhere below the half way line it doesn't work.

I'm using Firefox by the way.


----------

